# Anadrol ~ ???The Classic Mass-Builder???



## Arnold (Nov 29, 2011)

Anadrol ~ ???The Classic Mass-Builder??? by Mike Arnold ???Mass???…the defining attribute of a BB???r. It is the term on which bodybuilding itself is built and the quality that sets us apart from all other athletes. We all seek it and we can never have too much of it. There are many steroids which can help [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 29, 2011)

So if I run it at 50mg ed for 10 week's would I exceed better gains then running it at 100mg ed 5 week's?


----------



## 2B1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Good write-up.  Thanks Prince.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 29, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> So if I run it at 50mg ed for 10 week's would I exceed better gains then running it at 100mg ed 5 week's?



If you ran 50mg ed for 10 weeks your liver would be arguably healthier than a 70 year old alcoholic's.

I know that adrol (as well as other orals) has been dramatized by bbers regarding toxicity, but still, your liver values will increase, and 10 weeks of straining WILL have adverse effects on the good ol' liver. Not to mention all of the other potential liver stressors that you'd encounter (such as alcohol/meds/etc.), which would put even more strain on an already hard-working liver. 
I'd say that a dose of 50mg with adrol should only be run for about 6 weeks. (excluding issues with blood pressure/lipids/etc.)


----------



## SwoleZilla (Nov 29, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> If you ran 50mg ed for 10 weeks your liver would be arguably healthier than a 70 year old alcoholic's



hahahhaha easily put

great for dem bulkin seasons


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 29, 2011)

^^^^i added a little more dimension to it


----------



## my90fitness (May 25, 2012)

P90X is a good choice to build your body


----------

